

Police officer suspended for downloading movie in his squad car - waitwhat
http://host.madison.com/news/local/crime_and_courts/c7495b94-d411-11e0-8cd3-001cc4c002e0.html

======
Kreator
Cops watch movies ALL THE TIME...

Military is worst...

They stream them usually but, this dumb-ass obviously over cooked his bacon.

"you have to install an external codec for this media content"

Hahahahaha!

